# Jet Propulsion Laboratory



## danae (Jun 19, 2008)

Πρόκειται για εργαστήριο της NASA στο οποίο εργαζόταν ο Gary Flandro και όπου σχεδιάστηκε η αποστολή Voyager.

Έχω βρει στο διαδίκτυο τις εξής αποδόσεις: 
"εργαστήριο προώθησης τζετ" (μία αναφορά από τη Βικιπαίδεια) 
και
"εργαστήριο κινητήρων τζετ" (πέντε αναφορές)

Τι λέτε; Γνωρίζετε κάτι πιο έγκυρο;

Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 19, 2008)

Δεν μεταφράζεται. Αποκαλείται Jet Propulsion Laboratory ή απλώς JPL.
Όσο για τη μετάφραση Εργαστήριο Κινητήρων Τζετ, μόνο ως μαργαριτάρι μπορεί να εκληφθεί. 

Jet Propulsion Laboratory (JPL) is a NASA research center located in the cities of Pasadena and La Cañada Flintridge, near Los Angeles, California, USA. Managed by the California Institute of Technology (Caltech), it builds and operates unmanned spacecraft for the National Aeronautics and Space Administration (NASA).

Και το Εργαστήριο Προώθησης Τζετ είναι μαργαριτάρι ισάξιο του προηγούμενου. Αν θέλουμε να μεταφράσουμε το jet propulsion, μεταφράζεται αεριοπροώθηση (ας συμπληρώσει και ο Zazula, παρακαλώ), ούτε κινητήρες τζετ, ούτε προώθηση τζετ.


----------



## oublexis (Jun 19, 2008)

Η "επίσημη" ελληνική μετάφραση είναι Εργαστήριο Αεριοπροώθησης.

Ελπίζω να βοηθάω και να μην είναι κι αυτό άλλο ένα μαργαριτάρι με 34 ευρήματα.


----------



## curry (Jun 19, 2008)

Πολλοί στον χώρο της ερασιτεχνικής (και όχι μόνο) αστρονομίας το αποκαλούν *Εργαστήριο Αεριοπροώθησης*. Μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιήσεις χωρίς να παραλείψεις τον αγγλικό τίτλο και τη συντομογραφία JPL. 
Το βρίσκω ως όρο και στο site των ΤΕΙ Κρήτης, στο περιοδικό Focus, στην Καθημερινή κλπ. Προσωπικά, το βρίσκω μια χαρά και θα το χρησιμοποιούσα.

Μπορείς να ρίξεις μια ματιά εδώ.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 19, 2008)

Είναι τo πιο γνωστό της NASA. Κανονικά, θα έπρεπε να μεταφραστεί με κάποιο τρόπο, κι ας μπει μετά σε παρένθεση το JPL. Θα κράταγε την απόδοση που δίνει η Βικιπαίδεια, http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/NASA, με μικρή επιφύλαξη.

Προσθήκη:Μ' αρέσει κι αυτό που λένε τα παιδιά παραπάνω: εργαστήριο αεριοπροώθησης.


----------



## curry (Jun 19, 2008)

Νομίζω ότι η απόδοση στην Wikipedia δεν είναι καλή, μάλλον "παραπλανητική" θα την έλεγα, αφού το τζετ ο μέσος αναγνώστης το έχει στο μυαλό του πολύ-πολύ συγκεκριμένα. 
Το JPL εδώ.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 19, 2008)

curry said:


> Νομίζω ότι η απόδοση στην Wikipedia δεν είναι καλή, μάλλον "παραπλανητική" θα την έλεγα, αφού το τζετ ο μέσος αναγνώστης το έχει στο μυαλό του πολύ-πολύ συγκεκριμένα.
> Το JPL εδώ.



Δεν ξέρω, δεν είμαι ειδικός, αλλά "υποψιάζομαι" ότι αυτός που έκανε τον κόπο να το γράψει, κάτι θα ξέρει...

Αλλά και πάλι, όπως είπα, με επιφύλαξη, γιατί δεν ξέρω σε τι ακριβώς αναφέρεται το jet στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 19, 2008)

> Θα κράταγε την απόδοση που δίνει η Βικιπαίδεια, http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/NASA, με μικρή επιφύλαξη.



Δεν είναι δυνατόν να κρατήσεις το Εργαστήριο Προώθησης Τζετ που γράφει εκεί, είναι εξωφρενικά λάθος.


----------



## curry (Jun 19, 2008)

Ambrose, αν δεις το link του JPL θα δεις για ποιον λόγο είναι λάθος η Wikipedia. Δεν είμαι και η πλέον ειδική, αλλά ασχολούμαι αρκετά χρόνια, ερασιτεχνικά, με την αστρονομία και πιστεύω ότι, παρά τις καλές του προθέσεις, ο συντάκτης της Wikipedia εδώ έκανε "πατάτα". Γενικά, έχει επικρατήσει το Εργαστήριο Αεριοπροώθησης που προαναφέρθηκε.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 19, 2008)

Όπως είπα και πριν δεν ξέρω. Βρίσκω όμως αυτό ενδιαφέρον:

Despite its name, JPL has always been focused on developing and building rocket engines, not turbojets or other air-breathing jet engines; rockets were often called "jets" or "ramjets" before the mid-1940s. During World War II, the United States Army Air Forces asked JPL to analyze the V2 rockets that were developed by Nazi Germany, as well as work on other projects for the war effort. [1]

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jet_Propulsion_Laboratory


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 19, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Δεν ξέρω, δεν είμαι ειδικός, αλλά "υποψιάζομαι" ότι αυτός που έκανε τον κόπο να το γράψει, κάτι θα ξέρει...


Αμβρόσιε, διαφωνώ. Η (ελληνική) Βικιπαίδεια είναι δυστυχώς γεμάτη από καταχωρήσεις ανθρώπων που μπορεί να καταλαβαίνουν να διαβάζουν Αγγλικά, αλλά χωρίς να είναι ειδικοί σε κάποιο θέμα, παίζουν τον ρόλο του ερασιτέχνη μεταφραστή - με ολέθρια αποτελέσματα. Και δεν κάνουν απ' ό,τι φαίνεται ούτε τον κόπο να ψάξουν σε έγκυρες σελίδες, όπως αυτές που έδωσε ο Oublexis.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 19, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Αλλά και πάλι, όπως είπα, με επιφύλαξη, γιατί δεν ξέρω σε τι ακριβώς αναφέρεται το jet στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση.



jet propulsion = αεριοπροώθηση (συμφωνεί, μεταξύ άλλων, και η ΙΑΤΕ)

Θα συμφωνήσω με το Εργαστήριο αεριοπροώθησης (και σε παρένθεση τα αρχικά, αν σε παίρνει).


----------



## curry (Jun 19, 2008)

Και αν δεν κάνω λάθος, το jet έτσι κι αλλιώς στα ελληνικά είναι "αεριωθούμενο".


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 19, 2008)

curry said:


> Και αν δεν κάνω λάθος, το jet έτσι κι αλλιώς στα ελληνικά είναι "αεριωθούμενο".



Ναι, δεν θέλω να επαναλάβω για χιλιοστή φορά το disclaimer του αρχικού μου μηνύματος. Παρεμπιπτόντως, γιατί δεν πηγαίνετε να το διορθώσετε και στην Βικιπαίδεια;

Άλλωστε, συμφώνησα και με αυτό που πρότεινε ο oublexis.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 19, 2008)

Πολλές φορές έχω μπει στον πειρασμό να διορθώσω λάθη στη Βικιπαίδεια, αλλά δεν έχω αποφασίσει να ενημερωθώ για τη διαδικασία που απαιτείται.


----------



## curry (Jun 19, 2008)

Ambrose said:


> Ναι, δεν θέλω να επαναλάβω για χιλιοστή φορά το disclaimer του αρχικού μου μηνύματος. Παρεμπιπτόντως, γιατί δεν πηγαίνετε να το διορθώσετε και στην Βικιπαίδεια;



Ναι καλέ, κατανοητό! Φλασιά (sic) έφαγα (ξανά sic) και το συμπλήρωσα, για edit είμαστε τώρα; :)

Όσο για τις διορθώσεις στη Wikipedia... μεγααάλη ιστορία!


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 19, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Πολλές φορές έχω μπει στον πειρασμό να διορθώσω λάθη στη Βικιπαίδεια, αλλά δεν έχω αποφασίσει να ενημερωθώ για τη διαδικασία που απαιτείται.



Εγώ πάλι δεν θα το έκανα, παρά μόνο για πράγματα που κατέχω πολύ καλά. Αλλά νομίζω υπάρχει και φόρουμ, όπου γίνεται συζήτηση για το κάθε λήμμα.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 19, 2008)

Ας τα πιάσουμε από την αρχή. Παρότι στην αεροναυπηγική ο δόκιμος όρος για την απόδοση του _jet propulsion _είναι αεριοπροώθηση, τούτο ΔΕΝ είναι ο ορθότερος τρόπος να αποδοθεί η ονομασία τού Jet Propulsion Lab (JPL). Κι αυτό διότι όταν υιοθετήθηκε η ονομασία του JPL (ήτοι κατά τη δεκαετία του 1930) η λέξη _jet_ σήμαινε "πύραυλος, μεγάλη ρουκέτα" - πρβλ. λ.χ. Jet Assisted Take Off (JATO) = απογείωση υποβοηθούμενη με πυραύλους. Το JPL ουδέποτε ασχολήθηκε με αερόβιους κινητήρες αντιδράσεως.

Το πρόβλημα, βέβαια, είναι αυτοί που θα _νομίζουν_ ότι γνωρίζουν πώς θα _έπρεπε_ να είναι η ορθή απόδοση κείνου του "Jet Propulsion" στην ονομασία τού JPL, κι ενδεχομένως θα λοιδορήσουν όποιον μεταφραστή το αποδώσει ως "Εργαστήριο Πυραυλικής Προώθησης" ή (πιο ουδέτερα) "Εργαστήριο Προωθητικών Συστημάτων" ή οτιδήποτε τελοσπάντων που δεν θα 'χει μέσα του αεριοστροβίλους. Εκεί πιστεύω ότι μία υποσημείωση (ΣτΜ) θα αποδειχθεί πολύ χρήσιμη και διαφωτιστική.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 19, 2008)

Τώρα είδα ότι όση ώρα εγώ έγραφα (με πολλές διακοπές) το κειμενάκι μου, πολλοί εξέφρασαν τις δικές τους απόψεις ο καθένας. Συγγνώμη που φαίνεται σαν να τις αγνοώ στο ποστ μου, αλλά τις είδα μοναχά αφότου είχα ήδη ποστάρει.


----------



## curry (Jun 19, 2008)

Πολύ χρήσιμο Ζαζ! Και είναι σούπερ η απόδοση που προτείνεις - κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη. Το Εργαστήριο Αεριοπροώθησης, όπως ειπώθηκε και πιο πάνω, απλά έχει επικρατήσει.


----------



## danae (Jun 19, 2008)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους!

Δεν μου 'χει έρθει καμιά ειδοποίηση για τις απαντήσεις σας και με ευχάριστη έκπληξη είδα ότι υπήρξε τέτοια κινητοποίηση!


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 19, 2008)

Αγαπητέ Ζάζουλα, γι' αυτό περίμενα την πολύτιμη συμβολή σου, και γι' αυτό πρότεινα να παραμείνει αμετάφραστο. Είναι, νομίζω, γνωστό σε όλον τον κόσμο ως JPL.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 19, 2008)

danae said:


> Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους!
> 
> Δεν μου 'χει έρθει καμιά ειδοποίηση για τις απαντήσεις σας και με ευχάριστη έκπληξη είδα ότι υπήρξε τέτοια κινητοποίηση!


Δανάη, βεβαιώσου ότι έχεις ενεργοποιήσει όλες τις ειδοποιήσεις. (Αλλά ούτε εγώ παίρνω πάντα όλες τις ειδοποιήσεις.)


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 19, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Κι αυτό διότι όταν υιοθετήθηκε η ονομασία του JPL (ήτοι κατά τη δεκαετία του 1930) η λέξη _jet_ σήμαινε "πύραυλος, μεγάλη ρουκέτα" - πρβλ. λ.χ. Jet Assisted Take Off (JATO) = απογείωση υποβοηθούμενη με πυραύλους. Το JPL ουδέποτε ασχολήθηκε με κινητήρες αντιδράσεως.



Αυτό λέει και η Αγγλική Wikipedia.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 19, 2008)

Τώρα που το (ξανα)σκέφτομαι, το βασικότερο πρόβλημα είναι ότι στο μυαλό των περισσοτέρων οι όροι _αεριωθούμενο_ και _τζετ_ συνδέονται άρρηκτα με αεροσκάφη που διαθέτουν αεριοστρόβιλους κινητήρες (οι οποίοι, φυσικά, λειτουργούν μέσα στην ατμόσφαιρα) - κι όχι με διαστημόπλοια. Αυτό ήταν (το ενδεχόμενο σύγχυσης, μ' άλλα λόγια) εκείνο που με έκανε να απορρίψω αρχικώς την αεριοπροώθηση. Ωστόσο, η _αεριώθηση_ και η _αεριοπροώθηση_ περιλαμβάνουν και τους μη αερόβιους κινητήρες αντιδράσεως (αυτούς, δηλαδή, που φέρουν οι πύραυλοι). Επομένως, βάλτε μου άκυρο και διατηρήστε την απόδοση "Εργαστήριο Αεριοπροώθησης", εφόσον έχει ήδη γίνει αποδεκτή από το χώρο των φίλων και ειδικών της πυραυλικής. Συγγνώμη για την όποια αναστάτωση! :)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 19, 2008)

Α, επίσης να προσθέσω ότι σε (αρκετά παλιό) λεξικό βρήκα jet propulsion = πυραυλοκίνηση (είναι η σύγχυση μεταξύ των δύο μορφών αεριοπροώθησης για την οποία μίλησα κι εγώ προηγουμένως).


----------



## curry (Jun 19, 2008)

Πάντως Ζαζ, ήδη βρήκα γκουγκλάροντας τη μία από τις δύο αποδόσεις που πρότεινες, εδώ. Και επιμένω ότι μου αρέσει πολύ.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 6, 2012)

Σε βιβλίο βρήκα πρόσφατα την απόδοση «Εργαστήριο Αεριωθούμενης Προώθησης». Εξακολουθώ ωστόσο να πιστεύω ότι το «Εργαστήριο Αεριοπροώθησης», με τη μία λιγότερη λέξη και με το ταυτόσημο νόημα, υπερτερεί.


----------



## Resident (Mar 6, 2012)

Συμφωνώ για το «Εργαστήριο Αεριοπροώθησης». 

Υ.Γ. Είναι επίσης κοινό μυστικό ότι το συγκεκριμένο εργαστήριο, με ικανούς ανθρώπους στο δυναμικό του, έχει αρκετά μεγάλη "αυτοεκτίμηση" σε σημείο που να εκνευρίζει αρκετούς στα υπόλοιπα κέντρα ή εργαστήρια που χρηματοδούνται από την NASA.


----------

